# Gauge 1 diaphragms?



## nigel m r (Oct 26, 2015)

First post, and a question for you. 

I'm trying to locate gauge 1 *non-plastic* - brass maybe? - diaphragms/corridor connectors with rubber bellows. So far, absolutely no luck. I will make them if I have to, but would rather buy if possible! 

Any thoughts gang?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Nigel,
Welcome to MLS.
Could you tell us what cars, or coaches, that you wish to fit the diaphragms to?
British, European, North American, or ???
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Peter Eaton (Mar 11, 2015)

USAT has some nice rubber diaphragms but no brass plate. Pete


----------



## nigel m r (Oct 26, 2015)

David Leech said:


> Nigel,
> Welcome to MLS.
> Could you tell us what cars, or coaches, that you wish to fit the diaphragms to?
> British, European, North American, or ???
> ...


Hi David -- yes, they are all-metal LNER coaches.


----------



## nigel m r (Oct 26, 2015)

Peter Eaton said:


> USAT has some nice rubber diaphragms but no brass plate. Pete


Thanks, Peter, I'll take a look.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Nigel,
Probably not quite what you are looking for, but if all else fails I could perhaps make you some as in this photo.
The are cast urethane face plates and door, with thin rubber between.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## nigel m r (Oct 26, 2015)

David, these look pretty amazing mate! Those cars look as I'd expect Erin Morgenstern's Night Circus train to look, not that it actually exists, but if it did ...

Yeah, I think those could work. Want to send me a quote for making them; [email protected] dot com. Thank you!


----------

